
10 times faster with 50 nodes: Querying Presto+AWS: 44secs. Presto+GCP: 4secs - fhoffa
http://tech.marksblogg.com/50-node-presto-cluster-dataproc.html
======
fhoffa
Disclaimer: I am Felipe Hoffa
([https://twitter.com/felipehoffa](https://twitter.com/felipehoffa)) and I
work for Google Cloud.

Mark Lit is running a really impressive series of posts benchmarking big data
platforms. So far BigQuery has been the simplest and fastest one, but Google
Cloud Dataproc is really shining in his latest benchmarks.

The head of AWS EMR is working on this case too
([https://twitter.com/rahulpathak/status/709824269065125888](https://twitter.com/rahulpathak/status/709824269065125888)),
so it will be fascinating to follow how these benchmarks evolve.

